
Ed: Text editing with media widgets - lebek
https://github.com/the-grid/ed
======
a3n
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed_(text_editor)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed_\(text_editor\))

    
    
      $ ed --help
      GNU Ed - The GNU line editor.
      
      Usage: ed [options] [file]
    

I know, there's other problems in the world, but I wish people would look
around a bit before they name their things.

[http://man7.org/linux/man-
pages/man1/script.1.html](http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man1/script.1.html)

Typescript is another one that bugs me, although that's even less worth a
rant, because it isn't the name of an old program, it's the name of the
default output file for an old program.

Harumph!

